
Official list of SOPA supporters - superchink
http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/22/list-of-sopa-supporters/
======
armandososa
And there's the Gospel Music Association. Could there be anything more
opposite to the concept of _gospel_ than the concept of _copyright_?.

Absurdity.

~~~
eberfreitas
Or _market_!

------
masmullin
I was initially against SOPA, but seeing as the United States Tennis
Association supports SOPA, I've decided that it's obviously in the best
interests of the Internets.

If there is one truth to this world, its that the United States Tennis
Association knows Internets.

~~~
marquis
Yes, today it occurred to me that pirated sets of Wimbledon matches must
really be hurting the tennis business.

------
runjake
At least one company that was apparently on the list strongly denies they
support or ever supported SOPA and PROTECT IP:

[http://www.petzl.com/us/outdoor/news-2/2011/12/22/petzl-
amer...](http://www.petzl.com/us/outdoor/news-2/2011/12/22/petzl-americas-
stance-sopa-and-protect-ip)

I wonder how many others are puppet entries. They'd better speak up fast
before their reputation is ruined.

------
amalcon
The major U.S. cable companies seem to be on that list. The major U.S. phone
companies do not.

Many of us are in a situation where our ISP choices consist of the cable
company and the phone company. One might consider this a point in the phone
company's favor.

~~~
nextparadigms
This is why I think Youtube would've died a long time ago under SOPA. The
cable companies companies and TV networks hate Youtube, and it would've been a
piece of cake to take down Youtube before it would've grown too large.

------
va_coder
This is simply old and big media desperately trying to hold on to power.

------
wakoumel
So how do we hurt these company's pockets? Anything besides not buying their
products?

~~~
kaybe
Is hurting them really the only option? Converting would be more useful..

~~~
MBlume
Hurting is how you convert.

------
lukeqsee
And here is your list of companies to boycott.

We can talk all we want, but until our money matches our mouths nothing will
happen. (GoDaddy is just the start.)

------
premchai21
I'm guessing that Flash being embedded from scribdassets.com is the list? I
don't suppose there's a way to get access to this in plain text, or even a
raster image?

~~~
cjensen
There's a link to the PDF near the top of the article. Worked on my iPad, may
help others.

------
thisismyname
This isn't about Hollywood... Its about Wikileaks and everyone else who wants
to use their first ammendment right. thats my $.02

------
gws
Both MasterCard and Visa are in the list (while I read somewhere else Amex is
against SOPA), why would they support SOPA?

------
topherjaynes
Why so many cosmetic companies? And Tiffany and Co? Actually kind of curious
do they have parent companies on the list?t

~~~
msbarnett
It's because these companies routinely use IP laws to sue anyone who attempts
to resell in the US products of theirs bought on cheaper markets outside the
US.

------
jaysonelliot
Is there an official list of SOPA opponents?

~~~
pauldino
Not official, but [http://www.cdt.org/report/list-organizations-and-
individuals...](http://www.cdt.org/report/list-organizations-and-individuals-
opposing-sopa) has a long list of letters of opposition and concern from a
wide range of organizations and individuals addressed to congress.

~~~
gnufied
I am surprised Visa is both in proponents and opponents list. :)

~~~
BrainInAJar
Hedging their bets I guess.

Common to donate to both the Republicans and the Democrats, because no matter
who wins they're ingratiated to you.

Why supporting and opposing a piece of legislation makes sense I don't know

------
rolando
notice how many law firms are on this list

------
zbowling
who makes it "official".

~~~
superchink
"The U.S. House judiciary committee responsible for the Stop Online Piracy Act
(or SOPA)" - from the first sentence in the link (note the URL for the PDF is
at <http://judiciary.house.gov>).

